# LDS Cannery pick up



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to the LDS Cannery to to pck up some storage items. They are out of some items and have been backordered, so I had to get what I could.

30 #10 can Pinto Beans 5.2 lbs/$4.80 each

30 #10 cans Quick oats 2.4 lbs/$2.20 each

120 #10 cans Hard Red Wheat 5.5 lbs/2.85 each

oxy absorbers 10 cents each

All are 30 year shelf life packed

Was glad to get what I got, they were *very* busy today, I took a third of what they had left.

A non-member came in to ask to pick up some items, they helped him right away. They didn't even ask me if I was a member....

I like the smaller cans and they are cheaper than the super pails online. (up to half price?)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Our closest one be a two hour drive away, so next time were up that way I'm hoppin ta stop in an pick up a bunch a stuff. There milk be about a 1/3rd what it costs in the store. Great place.

Sounds like yall faired out perty good!


----------

